# French Doors & Mullions - Router Bit?



## FrenchDoor (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello

First time here.

I'm writing from England.

I've got to build 4 matching interior doors, to span 84.40" (2144mm). 

I've decided on French doors - 2 fixed lights either side
of two openers, each 21.10" (536mm) wide. 

My internal door width stock will be 1 3/8" (35mm). 

As you will appreciate from my questions, I'm not a carpenter,
but I'm a competent DIY'r. 

I've just taken delivery of a Makita Router (1/2") and router table, so all I need to start this job is the right router bits, and the patience for a step learning curve.

I've looked at a lot of images and I think I've got a basic idea how to go about this project, but I'm still doubting myself as I've never attempted a door before.

Before you ask - I've got to make these doors myself, as I can't find shop brought internal French Doors to fit our dividing space (either to wide or short). 

I've had quotes back from carpenters, this has turned out to be prohibitive. 


I've got three questions;

1) What "Entry - Interior" door router cutter set do you recommend?

That will also cut out Mullions & Muntins (Divided Lights). 

Taking into account, that I would prefer not to have to heavy crossbars
because the doors are not that wide.

It looks like I'll have to order from the States, as all I can find in the UK are router bits that do kitchen/cabinet doors. 

2) Have I got this right?

To make the crossbars/sash (mullions & muntins) fit nice and snug into the
stile and rails, I have to use a matching "Scribe & Profile Set" ?

The Scribe is placed on the inner edge all around of the stiles & rails? 

The scribe and profile set is also used to cut the tenons? 

I router out the mullions & muntins before cutting out the 'profile/cove'?

3) I will need to incorporate a "Recoverable Bead" in case the safety glass
needs replacing. What do you suggest? 


Any help, tips or guidance would really be appreciated on any part of this project. 

Thanks in advance. 

Stephen


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Stephen and welcome to the forum. I will leave it to those with more experience than I to help you with your questions.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Stephen and welcome to the forum. I believe what you are looking for is a French door set like that made by Freud
Freud Tools - French Door Bit Set
There are other companies that make these types of bits, probably a lot cheaper as I know the Freud bits are pricey BUT they are excellent bits. 
The 5 piece Freud set includes the bits you need for the rails and stiles or as you call them "scribe and profile". 
I don't know if the Freud Bits are available in the UK or not, but now thatyou know what you are looking for maybe they will be easier to find. 
Cheers!
Deb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

If This doesn't scary the heck out of you nothing will  

Amazon.com: Freud 98-318 5 Piece French Door Router Bit Set - Divided Lite - Ogee Profile 98-308 + 98-328 - 1/2 inch Shank: Home Improvement

========


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

BJ you are the finder of cheaper bits, I trust you are hunting them down as I type?..LOL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

Nope the last time I did this one I got Charles M. on my back 
I will pass this time 


=========


CanuckGal said:


> BJ you are the finder of cheaper bits, I trust you are hunting them down as I type?..LOL


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Eagle America has a mullion bit. I don't know enough about doing this type of work to know what other bits to look for. I always see the Freud set advertised in woodworking magazines so that's why I suggested it. But I knew it was going to be expensive.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Stephen.


----------



## FrenchDoor (Oct 1, 2009)

Pheeww - $319.00 - That's £199.00 . . . now I know what to look for, I'll try and get a lower price. 

The 'crossbars' on the image at;

freudtools.com/p-418-french-door-bit-set.aspx

Seem rather thin.

Do you know if they can be made a little chunkier - or is it 'one size fits all' ?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## FrenchDoor (Oct 1, 2009)

Pheeww - $319.00 - That's £199.00 . . . now I know what to look for, I'll try and get a lower price. 

The 'crossbars' on the image that *CanuckGal * directed me to, look rathe thin. Do you know if you can change the thickness - or is it 'one size fits all' ?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Stephen, and welcome.

If you look at those pictures and just below them, you'll see the sizing chart. Also, put your cursor arrow on the picture itself, and on some of them they'll give you the actual measurements in relation to the sizing chart. Those are pretty standard here for mullion work. I generally find that doing a glue up and micropinning provide more than ample strength.

The 'pricecutter' bits vs. other bits....now this is just my opinion, but I use price cutter bits when I'm doing what I call short term work, i.e., only plan on using for a job or two. They tend (for me anyway) to be of lesser quality, but hey....the cost savings are worth it generally.

Just a thought....buy the quality bits if you want, and after you are done with your job, list them on ebay or something....you can then recoup a pretty good percentage of your initial cost.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greeting Stephen and welcome to the router forum. Bill has a good idea there in selling them on e-bay, I never thought of that one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Stephen

I'm going to try this one more time..the 3 piece set below will do the job just fine  and at the price is right 

The set is only 37.50 on ebay ,the mullions & muntins are the tricky part to any div.light or un div. light door, I make them 1 1/8" wide the norm..
I would suggest you send off for the video below b/4 you start,Marc will show you the tricks how to make them easy and safe.

Glass Panel Doors Made Easy-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

I should note,the set from eBay is a matched set, so you don't need to move the router up or down when you switch the bits out..and it's best if you do it that way, all the parts will come out just right and you don't need to sand them down to fit and look right..


Hope this helps 

=========
==========


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks BJ


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

Welcome,,I do like Freud bit's but if it's one time thing it hard to justify the cost ,so many ways to skin the cat..


============


CanuckGal said:


> Thanks BJ


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I agree BJ. For a professional doing this sort of work day in day out it would justify the cost. For the DIYer and a one time project 3 bills is a bit rich.


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

*French doors*

Stephen if you care to pm me I will try to assist
Tom


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Steve the Summer field video is an excellent video to watch and learn. "Glass Panel Doors Made Easy" .I have the video and found it extremely helpful.

In the video ii takes you step by step on making a glass panel door with a raised arch at the top of the door. They show the bit set you will need as well.

Here are the links:

Instructional video: Glass Panel Doors Made Easy-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

Glass Panel Router bit set: 3-Pc Glass Panel Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Steve

I have just about all of his sets and the 3-Pc Glass Panel Set from Sommerfeld it's one of the best, it's made for 7/8" max stock...but it's great set,,it works great in stock for 1/2" to 3/4" thick stock and on 3/4" to 1 1/4" ~ wide stock

Just one user review 

Note the picture of the sommerfeld set below,it's almost like the one I posted but the set I posted will do the 1 3/8" thick stock  but will cost you much less to get the job done ..

But note the 5/32" thick bearings on the sommerfeld set,it's made for the glass you will need to put in place the norm..

======


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

FrenchDoor said:


> Pheeww - $319.00 - That's £199.00 . . . now I know what to look for, I'll try and get a lower price.
> 
> The 'crossbars' on the image at;
> 
> ...


The muntins can be made as wide as you desire. The image shown depicts what is typical in the US.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Steve the Summer field video is an excellent video to watch and learn. "Glass Panel Doors Made Easy" .I have the video and found it extremely helpful.
> 
> In the video ii takes you step by step on making a glass panel door with a raised arch at the top of the door. They show the bit set you will need as well.
> 
> ...


Does anyone know whether DVDs for the US market will work in other countries?

ISTR there was an issue with DVDs only working in restricted global areas.

Cheers

Peter


----------

